# Getting random sharp shooting pains in legs in 2ww - anyone have any ideas?



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi ladies

I wonder if anyone can help me?

I had FET last week and since day 5 post transfer (now on day 7) ive been having random short sharp shooting pains in my legs. Pains last for seconds only and are randomly in both legs, in both calf and thigh areas. Im on Progynova and Cyclogest.

I spoke to my GP doctor (not clinic) on the phone and he said he didnt know what they were without seeing me and advised to wait until after pg test (next Weds) to come in and see him if they were still there.

I feel well, dont have any back pain or anything, and have never had any problems in my back. Boobs are a little tender and I am having slight twinges in tummy but thats all. Ive never expereinced these pains in my legs before. I know its far too early to tell, but i just wanted to know if anyone else has experienced this or knows what it might be?

Look forward to hearing from you.

Good luck fellow 2ww'ers 

Sparkles x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm afraid I can't really offer much in the way of advise...other than your ovaries lie on the main nerves travelling down your legs...so perhaps the medication is just causing your ovaries to be more sensitive and subsequently they're irritating the nerves....just a thought although not really much of an explaination...I mean, if your GP doesn't know then who am I considering I'm not medically qualified !!  I often get this around ovulation and AF (but worse when my endo plays up)

Hope it eases up...and wishing you lots of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi there,

I've been reading up on early preg signs (i'm halfway through 2ww!) and on one site (sorry not sure which one) said pain in the legs can be caused by all the blood going to the uterous to support the pregnancy!  So that souds good to me!  Good luck. XX


----------



## **Jenna** (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi sparkles, how u doin hun?
Just want to say wen i had my icsi i had very bad pain across my foot during 2ww lk a really bad crap i used a hot water bottle on it to ease it a little.  Sorry not much help  
Jenna x


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Sparkles,

I have had three full cycles and I certainly remember leg pains on my third cycle, which was our only ever BFP... so fingers crossed that it's a good sign for you to.... I'm currently 31 weeks + with twins 

Good Luck
City Chic x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

How promising! Thanks City Chic!

They have eased off a little, i thought they had gone this morning although have just had a few. All limbs feel a bit achy actually.

Will keep you posted.

Thanks for everyone else's replies

Sparkles x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh sparkle... jsut noticed we are testing on the same day!! XX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

oooooh, good luck hun!

4 days and counting.......

      

Sparkles x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm thinking of testing early... you?  Have you had any symptoms? X


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes! But id get into serious trouble if i did, so i wont!   

Im keeping a diary under the FET diary section if you wanna have a read about how im feeling.

Sore (O)(O)'s are back today, shooting pains in limbs are too, and feel achy. All pessary side effects im sure. I just wanna know!!!!!!!

How about you?

Good luck

Sparkles x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sore (.)(.)s and was a bit queezy yesterday.  But symptoms come and go, not feeling very preg today. 

Hoping to feel a bit queezy again soon but like you not sure how much is pessary related. 

Feeling a bit mad at the moment!!!  Roll on Wed! XX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Tell me about it!  

You MUST make sure your bubbles end with a 7 - especially at a time like this! Ive sorted you out, dont panic (i know you werent anyway, but i was!  )

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I've never really understood the bubbles thing... but thanks.. I will do anything to increase my luck (she says sitting in her orange PJs, next to her orange flowers, eating a mango!) 

XXXX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Bubbles are things you blow to others in secret, to wish them luck or wahtever - the idea is it makes you feel good when you get them - helps that PMA and everything!

Laters x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow you must be very popular!!  What does that say about me!! 

Speak soon. XX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

tee hee hee!

No - a friend bumped mine from 257 ish to 1777 for luck (she has the fastest finger first!), and i kept getting random ones which shook me off balance as they didnt end in 7, so my mates and i do bubble patrols to make sure we're all ok! 

Sounds craaaazy im sure. I did try and explain to DH but he didnt have clue!  

Speak soon x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

Well, did a home test this morning. BFN.   

Im feeling sad, obviously, but DH and I had a chat and think we might go away for a short break so we've at least got something to look forward to.

Thank you soooo much for your support ladies. This whole process would be 100 times harder if we didnt have each other that care so much about each other's quest for a family. 

Will be calling the clinic in a bit to tell them and to arrange our next fresh cycle ASAP. There aint no stopping us now!

Lots of love 

Sparkles x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

BFN for me too.  

A break sounds like a good idea.

Take good care of yourself. XX


----------

